# Will a big insulated bag get you bad Uber rating?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm now a playmate and a Caviar. Still trying to be a dasher but there's an error in the form. But I noticed that some bags are very big. Will this turn passengers off when they need to load luggage in my trunk?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You only need one bag. Use it for every service. If you're ubering, use it as a trash bag.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I drive both delivery and passenger services. Usually I keep a large insulated pizza bag (bought it myself off of Amazon) in my trunk, along with my Postmates and Doordash bags. (My UberEats bags are stuffed into a crevice between the left side of the driver's seat and the door.) 
If I know I'm going to be doing an "airport day", I'll leave the pizza bag at home, as it takes up enough room (even folded!) to reduce the amount of available suitcase space in my trunk. I've never gotten open static from pax on ABIA pickups when I did keep my pizza bag in the trunk, but I'm usually quick to offer the use of my front seat for additional suitcases if the seat isn't going to be used by a passenger.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Does Uber provide bag for drivers?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

UberTrucker said:


> Does Uber provide bag for drivers?


Yes, and they will bill you for it.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

I had a spill in my bag that made it not worth salvaging and I've yet to replace it. Restaurants don't bother to keep the food hot anyway.


----------



## saramarie1607 (Apr 20, 2017)

Go4 said:


> Yes, and they will bill you for it.


They will or was that a joke? Mine was free then again they handed it to me in the office without me asking for it.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

saramarie1607 said:


> They will or was that a joke? Mine was free then again they handed it to me in the office without me asking for it.


They shipped it out then deducted $6.50 from my weekly earnings without saying a word.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

saramarie1607 said:


> They will or was that a joke? Mine was free then again they handed it to me in the office without me asking for it.


Yup exactly what PantherLady said. They will send you the bag for free (no invoice or anything enclosed) then deduct the $6.50 from your account.
My bag is too small to really use for much. I set up a moving box on the passenger floor of my car. Put insulation in it from Amazon, then place the food in the box. Since my profile is UberEATS or UberX, I never worry about pax when the box is on the floor.
I also put the Uber bag in the car. Then use it to protect my seats when I have a pizza or something that doesn't fit in the box. Pizzas go on the bag, not in the bag.

Biggest issue I have is drinks. Get a drink carrier from restaurant, but still I worry about spillage while driving. I have since lined the box with a garbage bag. If I have an order with drinks and food, drinks go in the box, food sits on the seat.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

The bag is definitely a joke. It's flimsy and not the ideal size for the majority of orders. It's certainly not worth $6.50.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Got mine at office in Austin and never got charged


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

My first one was free, surprisingly. But, if I chose to replace, it'd cost $6.50 (I read).


----------



## saramarie1607 (Apr 20, 2017)

Go4 said:


> Yup exactly what PantherLady said. They will send you the bag for free (no invoice or anything enclosed) then deduct the $6.50 from your account.
> My bag is too small to really use for much. I set up a moving box on the passenger floor of my car. Put insulation in it from Amazon, then place the food in the box. Since my profile is UberEATS or UberX, I never worry about pax when the box is on the floor.
> I also put the Uber bag in the car. Then use it to protect my seats when I have a pizza or something that doesn't fit in the box. Pizzas go on the bag, not in the bag.
> 
> Biggest issue I have is drinks. Get a drink carrier from restaurant, but still I worry about spillage while driving. I have since lined the box with a garbage bag. If I have an order with drinks and food, drinks go in the box, food sits on the seat.


Sounds like a great idea. That flimsy bag is useless. I can't believe they charge you if I would've seen that I definitely would've complained bc I didn't even want it at the time.


----------

